# Final Fantasy XIII not an RPG according to Square Enix.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well here it is fellow gamers SE says that FFXIII is not an RPG, say what?:scratch: As far back as I can remember the FF series were always considered an RPG so what gives?:foottap: Sorry I will never confuse and RPG with an FPS no matter how much they are trying to convince me that FFXIII is more like an FPS than an RPG.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

it may combine elements of rpg and fps like borderlands does.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Your going to hate on me for this, but I just never got into FF. I played the PSone version (7 I think), but I dont like tun based combat, and that ruined it


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Your going to hate on me for this, but I just never got into FF. I played the PSone version (7 I think), but I dont like tun based combat, and that ruined it


Well some folks just don't get it, my bro's that way. I personally loved RPGs.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Your going to hate on me for this, but I just never got into FF. I played the PSone version (7 I think), but I dont like tun based combat, and that ruined it


What was that? you don't like the FF series addle: . No worries I am not fan of FPSs.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Well some folks just don't get it, my bro's that way. I personally loved RPGs.


Oh I love them, I grew up on games like Zelda. Oblivion was awsome and I'm really into RPG's, they are on of my favorite genres. I just detest turn based combat, and the first battle I got to made me turn it off and that was that :huh:



Ares said:


> What was that? you don't like the FF series addle: . No worries I am not fan of FPSs.


To be fair, I never gave it enough chance for me to actually like or not like it, but because of the combat system I didnt want to :dontknow:.


----------

